# Girlie Items



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought this would be the most discrete place to put this thread. I am wanting to start making reuseable menstrual pad and breast pads for those nursing moms. I was wanting to know how popular it is among the women here. Since we have such a diversity of women I thought you would be the perfect women to ask. I am also intersested in other things you might want but dont know how to make. By the way I got a serger- A4 thread I will be getting it in a few days!! :dance: 

If you dont want to respond here you can always send me a pm. BYE thank you ladies for your input!


Joyce-kygreendream


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I made my own pads because "the Keeper" and the "Diva Cup" just aren't my cup o' tea...I did them when I made Alexandria's diapers and diaper covers. I found the instructions online. 

I think the market can be there for them  Good luck! :goodjob:


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I have switched to re-usable breast pads, in my opinion they absorb more than the uncomfortable store bought ones anyway.And they are much cheaper.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The pads are great...soft flannel feels so much nicer. I didn't use cloth breast pads but I would have needed them to have a waterproof backing. For other ideas of things to make...napkins and placemats; wooly nylon and high stitch density make good edges.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Here are on-line instructions. http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/sanitarypads.htm


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

I use cloth pads. I much prefer them to store ones. I used both cloth and store paper breast pads with my daughter and when this one is born I will only use cloth. They don't stick to your nipples and chafe like the paper ones do. There is definitely a market for pads. They can be quite expensive. Many of the nicer ones are made from bamboo fabric or cotton velor, but I make mine from old flannel shirts and pjs that I get from the thrift store. It is much more frugal for me. I would love to have some made for me in nicer fabrics, but most of them I have seen are being sold for $8 and up for one pad. I just can't see spending that when I can sew something serviceable.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been using cloth pads for about six years now and I LOVE them. I bought some from www.lunapads.com and although rather spendy they have lasted a long long time and are still in great condition (save for the two that my darling dog has stolen off the drying rack and shredded the edges on). 

Last weekend I made one of my own from the pattern posted at Hillbilly Housewife. Really easy to make, but I'm not sure about how effective it will be. I used a very thin flannel so it might not be absorbent enough. Maybe all I have to do is make more layers. 

One really cool thing about the Lunapads is that there is a layer of some kind of moisture-resistant fabric inside the lining, which helps to prevent leakage. I have no idea what it is, but it's kind of a silvery fabric not heavy at all.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I buy the waterproof cloth that is cotton covered in the baby department. It's meant to go on cribs or in bassinets and feels just like a very thick cloth - I don't know what it is called. It was roughly 24x30 inches and it made enough pad linings that I only needed one. Anyway, I cut that up and put it in as lining, under the absorbent layer - have never had any leakage.


----------

